

Teagueduino solderless electronic board - suprgeek
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/10/insert-coin-teagueduino-solderless-electronic-board/

======
stephth
A "shoebox videogame" made with Teagueduino:

[http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/09/teagueduino-used-to-
create...](http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/09/teagueduino-used-to-create-
analog-shoebox-video-game/)

And its source code:

<http://teagueduino.org/index.php?p=/discussion/22>

------
stdbrouw
Happy to see that they didn't try to create their own little programming
language, which was the first thing that I thought they'd done once I heard
"programming with drop-down menus". Instead, it's more like an IDE for Wiring,
with some nice visualizations of what your inputs and outputs are doing.
Wouldn't be inclined to pay more than I'd fork over for a regular Arduino, but
I can see this have its uses in (high school) education.

